# Just installed snorkel dying at random



## Mud crawler (Nov 20, 2014)

So I snorkeled my 06 foreman 500s yesterday day and it keeps dying and I have trouble starting it after. I used 2 1 1/2" 45s and about 18 inches of regular straight 1 1/2" PVC pipe, then ran it into a rubber 1 1/2" to 2" coupler, about a foot of 2" PVC into a 45 then a 90, plugged the carb over flow and extended the vent lines on the carb. It will die going any speed but if i keep it at constant throttle for 2-4 minutes it Wil start sputtering and then die, it takes me about 5 minutes to get it started again, and it also has a hmf exhaust and jet kit in it. Any help on why it keeps dying is appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the 1.5" stiff may be too small for the 500 but lets check one thing first. Unplug the carb overflow and take it for a run. They may be using it as an atmospheric vent for the float levels and if so, will need to vent to hold consistent fluid level. Try that and let us know the result.


----------



## Mud crawler (Nov 20, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> I think the 1.5" stiff may be too small for the 500 but lets check one thing first. Unplug the carb overflow and take it for a run. They may be using it as an atmospheric vent for the float levels and if so, will need to vent to hold consistent fluid level. Try that and let us know the result.


I also has a golf tee in the vent line for the gas tank I pulled it out and it helped and tried it out it still sputtered out pretty hard, then I pulled the golf tee out the gas overflow and it got better but it still sputters at a cruise and the throttle response is terrible.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You can't plug the carb overflow or the gas tank vent. Run the factory check valve in the carb overflow line and just let it hang down. The gas tank vent should be extended to the handlebar pod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mud crawler (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Mud crawler (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help I changed a 3/16th with a connector to a 1/4" all the way through and it solved all of my problems.


----------

